# White or Brown rice?



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

*White or brown rice?*​
White 7160.68%Brown4639.32%


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

For years now I've just been eating brown rise (except for when out for dinner or something).

I've noticed more and more in videos that people are eating white rice. Tbh, brown rice is very bland and takes f**king ages to cook.

Do you eat white or brown?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

White


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

White. Brown is ok in some dishes, but is generally not as nice as white.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm wierd I prefere the taste of brown rice xD


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Is the question which is best or which do we prefer?? White rice is much tastier and lighter! Most people will opt for wholegrain/brown rice, complex carbs etc etc etc...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

White rice, I can't be dealing with brown rice.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bulking white

cutting brown


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Much prefer brown rice, I find it doesn't taste quite as bland as white rice.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

White alllll the way


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

A billion Chinese people can't be wrong :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

white rice.

Even in poor countries they turn their nose up at brown rice


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Brown, not for the "complex slow digesting energy" thing though, I need the fibre..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Been on a new diet using my coach and have been recommended to use 50/50 white/brown as I was never a fan of brown rice.

Must say it is great as you can't really taste the brown rice but still getting the extra goodness etc from the husk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is from the king of nutritional science Alan Aragon

I have been reading some stuff lately that suggests the "brown is better" mantra we've been eating up for the last couple decades may be substantially overblown.

The following is from Alan Aragon.

White rice actually has an equal or better nutritional yield & also has a better nitrogen-retentive effect than brown rice. This is because the fiber & phytate content of brown rice act as antinutrients, reducing the bioavailability of the micronutrients it contains. Since no one is reading the fricking link, I'll just lay things out here:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Comparison of the nutritional value between brown rice and white rice

Callegaro Mda D, Tirapegui J. Arq Gastroenterol. 1996 Oct-Dec;33(4):225-31.

Cereals are considered an important source of nutrients both in human and animal nourishment. In this paper nutritional value of brown rice is compared to that of white rice in relation to nutrients. Results show that despite higher nutrients contents of brown rice compared to white rice, experimental data does not provide evidence that the brown rice diet is better than the diet based on white rice. Possible antinutritional factors present in brown rice have adverse effects on bioavailability of this cereal nutrients.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9302338

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Effects of brown rice on apparent digestibility and balance of nutrients in young men on low protein diets

J Nutr Sci Vitaminol (Tokyo). 1987 Jun;33(3):207-18. .Miyoshi H, Okuda T, Okuda K, Koishi H.

The effect of brown rice with low protein intake was studied in five healthy young men. Feces were weighed, the digestibility of nutrients was determined, and blood tests were made. Each subject followed a diet consisting mainly of polished rice for 14 days and one consisting mainly of brown rice for 8 days. Both diets contained 0.5 g protein per kg of body weight. The brown rice diet had 3 times as much dietary fiber as the polished rice diet. On the brown rice diet, fecal weight increased, and apparent digestibility of energy, protein, and fat decreased, as did the absorption rates of Na, K, and P. The nitrogen balance was negative on both diets, but more negative on the brown rice diet. The phosphorus balance on the brown rice diet was significantly negative, but other minerals were not affected by the diet. The levels of cholesterol and minerals in the plasma were not significantly different on the polished rice diet and the brown rice diet. Comparing these results with data on standard protein intake (Miyoshi, H. et al (1986) J. Nutr. Sci. Vitaminol., 32, 581-589.), we concluded that brown rice reduced protein digestibility and nitrogen balance.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2822877


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I prefer brown rice because it's chewier and so takes longer to eat and bearing in mind I usually only have 80g-100g of it, that's quite important to me! Annoys me that it takes longer to cook though.

White rice-wise, I only eat basmati.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i see im the only one who voted brown rice :lol:

*leaves


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> i see im the only one who voted brown rice :lol:
> 
> *leaves


Am brown to my kids won't eat anything white

Bread pasta rice all has to be whole meal fussy buggas


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I think the mods should close this thread,i think it has racial undertones.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> I think the mods should close this thread,i think it has racial undertones.


Maybe you should tag one of them then., or report it


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I like brown, I eat it about 100g with chicken a day... I do smother it all in sweet chilli sauce though! 

I think if I was eating curry or a Chinese, white all the way


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Brown all the way for me


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fwozen white wice in ther microwave.

brown rice smells like soggy wet dog


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Tildas brown basmati microwave rice is the tits!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

White basmati purely because it cooks in 10 minutes and is cheap in bulk.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I use brown basmati, just throw some vegetable bouillon powder and a shot of olive oil in and it tastes pretty good. sometimes add a pack of those puy lentils to the water too to mix it up a bit and make it a bit more interesting. just prefer to get extra fibre in the diet where i can.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Brown rice for me, for more fibre....

Got to be able to have a decent crap you know


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Wholemeal Tilda rice packs when not after the workout

PWO I eat wild jasmine rice (white)


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I really like all rice tbh


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

white basmati for me..... if im trying to put on weight... i can just shovel it down my throat. where as wholegrain and brown rice i find it takes me longer to eat...... i dont notice any difference if im cutting regardless what rice im using...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

At the Chinese near me you can swap the rice for chips so not a problem for me......


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> I'm wierd I prefere the taste of brown rice xD


Me 2.


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

adam28 said:


> Brown rice for me, for more fibre....
> 
> Got to be able to have a decent crap you know


very true lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

White basmati everytime.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I prefer the white it tastes far better sometimes have yellow too..


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

White (basmati) for me! Hate brown rice, takes ages to cook and tastes disgusting.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Uncle Bens basamati white rice Ftw :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Youngstarz said:


> Uncle Bens basamati white rice Ftw :thumb:


Have you tried Tilda microwave rice? Uncle benz sucks l

Kn0b in comparison


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Have you tried Tilda microwave rice? Uncle benz sucks l
> 
> Kn0b in comparison


Yeah mate I have all dark blue packet? I like that rice I must say, I've got a cupboard full of just all different kinds of rice lol. got that brand and it's probably better then uncle bens to be fair. good stuff.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Brown Basmati for me just get supermarkets own range. or Tilda wholegrain brown rice is nice. not a fan the microwave options . Added crap in them like milk , extra salt , vegtable oil ect ..


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

White Basmati for me. I don't mind brown either, just can't be bothered cooking it


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven't got nutritional science to back me up on this just anecdotal evidence here but ive heard both are good sources of carbs, with white rice being slightly easier on the digestive system and causing less stess on the system as a whole so therefore easier to digest. But don't take my advice do whatever the f*** you wanna do!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

White, easier to cook and tastes nicer imo. In terms of nutrition, I don't care enough


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

None! Zero carb diet unfortunately


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

White rice for me, don't like the taste of brown rice.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> Lyle McDonald also writes an article regarding fiber
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nutrition/fiber-its-natures-broom.html
> 
> ...


That's a really good post. I do think though that it's not such a big deal unless eating an extremely large amount of soluble fibre and very low protein and/or EFA's. Remember that the calorie and micro/macronutrient values for foods that we currently use are calculated using the Atwater Values, and those averages already include consideration of the loss of nutrient and calorie value due to dietary non-absorption, assuming a diet with average soluble fibre consumed.

Current nutrient and calorie values on food labels do not list the total energy value (as in kcals you'd get if you burned the food in a bomb calorimeter) but an estimation of what can be absorbed with adjustments for energy loss to urine and non available nutrients already considered... the only factor not included is the thermic effect of such foods.

With that in mind I think it's not such a big deal in a balanced diet.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

basmati  the best


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

another for bASMATI ...brown rice is low gi which is why a lot choose it and white rice is hi gi which is why some leave it out of diet completely but basmati also has a low gi and it tastes better than normal white rice and it doesn't have as much fibre as brown so won't affec t protien absorbtion as much so it's the best of all worlds


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Stick an oxo cube in with the brown rice, tastes alreet then.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

John J Rambo said:


> Stick an oxo cube in with the brown rice, tastes alreet then.


light soy sauce helps as well


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

White Basmati for me too. Thinking of buying a rice cooker as I can't cook rice to save myself. Never turns out quite right.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

DC1 said:


> White Basmati for me too. Thinking of buying a rice cooker as I can't cook rice to save myself. Never turns out quite right.


hows this for coincidence, was just reading your post an hour or so ago and got to the bit where it never turns out right and fcuk me if i didn't have to run downstairs as i had a pan of brown basmati on which i had forgotten after getting sucked in to the forum and it literally rang the bell that mine must be in trouble..fortunately it had boiled dry but not burned badly just a little stuck to bottom of pan..my misses goes ape when i forget them and weld it in..just suffered chiken breast and slightly burnt flavoured brown rice..should have gone with a banana toastie..

so thanks for the save


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

husaberg said:


> hows this for coincidence, was just reading your post an hour or so ago and got to the bit where it never turns out right and fcuk me if i didn't have to run downstairs as i had a pan of brown basmati on which i had forgotten after getting sucked in to the forum and it literally rang the bell that mine must be in trouble..fortunately it had boiled dry but not burned badly just a little stuck to bottom of pan..my misses goes ape when i forget them and weld it in..just suffered chiken breast and slightly burnt flavoured brown rice..should have gone with a banana toastie..
> 
> so thanks for the save


Lol, no worries mate.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

DC1 said:


> White Basmati for me too. Thinking of buying a rice cooker as I can't cook rice to save myself. Never turns out quite right.


Do you have a steamer mate i just do mine in batches in there nice and simple.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Sega said:


> Do you have a steamer mate i just do mine in batches in there nice and simple.


Nah mate but I'm definately going to buy one.

There's a decent basic one in Argos for £15 which got good reviews. Will wait until I start my bulk as only have one portion of rice per day at the mo.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Brown basmati for me. Cooks up like white, light and fluffy.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

brown rice, well brown everything for me, the taste of grains and fiber foods is sumint i just enjoy alot more than while flour based or soggy types.

i always think brown cooks nicer as well as it cooks rather than absorbs water and becomes to dense


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

white rice blocks me up brown rice is better with its husk insoluble fibre


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I like the brown........even with rice


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

white basmati rice as the same, or near enough, nutritional of Low-GI index level as brown rice, which tastes like ****e. So i always stick with basmati.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Love brown rice but not dry, fk that. Lol. Basmati rice mixed with steamed veggies is nice which I've been eating for a long time now, although I started scoffing Uncle Ben's mexican rice recently. It's delicious and no worse for you than plain basmati really.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> white basmati rice as the same, or near enough, nutritional of Low-GI index level as brown rice, which tastes like ****e. So i always stick with basmati.


if you are getting good fibre in other areas of your diet, its supposed to be completely negligible. Id always choose white basmati. Cheap, tastes good, can cook it so its thick and watery to bulk up dry meals, and its ready in 10 mins. No positives to brown for me


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

BOTH! YOLO!!


----------



## Harris456 (Aug 3, 2013)

Brown is obviously better, higher fibre and lower glycemic index. You can add 2tbsp macademia/sunflower/ olive oil to basmati and that will lower the GI of white. This will ofcourse add a few calories so not ideal if your on a calorie restricted diet.

Hope this helps


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

don't know if my taste buds are fvcked but to be honest i think neither of them taste of anything at all, so it's good old healthy brown for myself, same for spaghetti and pasta, wholemeal all the way.


----------



## ginolarosa (Jul 15, 2014)

It doesn't make.a.different white Brown they both good I eat white only all this brown rice is.better business is a hype is a LIE myth. Whatever works for you I.say


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

White, Brown rice is awful...


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

Used to eat only brown rice but got bored of it so now I eat mainly white rice so much nicer


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> White, Brown rice is awful...


Mix them together and have beige rice mmmmm

do Rice Krispies count?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

> Mix them together and have beige rice mmmmmm
> 
> do Rice Krispies count?


If rice crispies count then surely coco pops are the brown rice version?


----------



## niko69 (Feb 4, 2015)

calorically they are probably the same. brown might have a slight nutritional benefit though


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

MFM said:


> Love brown rice but not dry, fk that. Lol. Basmati rice mixed with steamed veggies is nice which I've been eating for a long time now, although I started scoffing Uncle Ben's mexican rice recently. It's delicious and no worse for you than plain basmati really.


Either one is fine, their macros are pretty much the same. As Michael Jackson once said: "I doesn't matter if you're black or white." Or in this case, brown.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sainsbury's have a brown basmati that I usually eat now.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ive always just stuck with white rice, truth be told ive never even tried brown haha


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

the benefits of brown rice are negligible, certainly not worth waiting three times as long to cook and a higher dose of ar$enic to boot. I used to eat brown but switched as there is little difference.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I prefer brown rice because it's chewier and so takes longer to eat and bearing in mind I usually only have 80g-100g of it, that's quite important to me! Annoys me that it takes longer to cook though.
> 
> White rice-wise, I only eat basmati.


Cook a big pot, split into bags and freeze, microwave when needed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

White all day long. 1kg 45p in tesco


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Copied from Wikipedia

White rice comparison[edit]

Brown rice and white rice have similar amounts of calories and carbohydrates. The main differences between the two forms of rice lie in processing and nutritional content.

When only the outermost layer of a grain of rice (the husk) is removed, brown rice is produced. To produce white rice, the next layers underneath the husk (the bran layer and the germ) are removed, leaving mostly the starchy endosperm.

Several vitamins and dietary minerals are lost in this removal and the subsequent polishing process. A part of these missing nutrients, such as vitamin B1, vitamin B3, and iron are sometimes added back into the white rice making it "enriched", as food suppliers in the US are required to do by the Food and Drug Administration.[2][not in citation given]

One mineral not added back into white rice is magnesium; one cup (195 g) of cooked long grain brown rice contains 84 mg of magnesium while one cup of white rice contains 19 mg.

When the bran layer is removed to make white rice, the oil in the bran is also removed. Rice bran oil may help lower LDL cholesterol.[3]

Among other key sources of nutrition lost are dietary fiber and small amounts of fatty acids.

Brown rice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Foods rich in magnesium are not so common :

The Importance of Magnesium to Human Nutrition


----------



## Fracked (Jun 11, 2013)

Brown basmatic for me


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Who cares.. just eat the rice man


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cook a big pot, split into bags and freeze, microwave when needed


that's not a bad idea. I'll give it a go


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

I wish I could but I can't stand brown rice. Tastes like little flakes of sandy cardboard. Shame cos I actually prefer brown bread and pasta


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> that's not a bad idea. I'll give it a go


Gotta be careful with rice though, it can kill you. Don't put it in the fridge or freezer without it being stone cold. For safety once cooked run it under cold water then make sure it's dry before putting it away


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

natch97 said:


> I wish I could but I can't stand brown rice. Tastes like little flakes of sandy cardboard. Shame cos I actually prefer brown bread and pasta


Must admit I never eat rice without some sort of sauce, so I don't really taste any difference.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

White. Prefer the taste, and it goes better with the sort of dishes we eat it with.

Brown may have a better micronutrient content, but I eat rice twice a week or so and my general diet is really good, so I'm not missing out on a bit of fibre, vits & minerals.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

find it harder to put on weight with brown rice, i need more dense carbohydrates.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Gotta be careful with rice though, it can kill you. Don't put it in the fridge or freezer without it being stone cold. For safety once cooked run it under cold water then make sure it's dry before putting it away


I hear this from a mate all the time...the sort of guy that reads something in the paper and takes it as gospel lol

I've been reheating rice left in the fridge and left out at room temp for hours on end for years and never once even had an upset stomach from it...if this was such a problem then how come there wasn't people getting ill and dying all the time before this amazing discovery was found?

Yea I remember the headlines..."Another man dies of mysterious causes. Found with his face in a bowl of spicy rice" lmfao


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I hear this from a mate all the time...the sort of guy that reads something in the paper and takes it as gospel lol
> 
> I've been reheating rice left in the fridge and left out at room temp for hours on end for years and never once even had an upset stomach from it...if this was such a problem then how come there wasn't people getting ill and dying all the time before this amazing discovery was found?
> 
> Yea I remember the headlines..."Another man dies of mysterious causes. Found with his face in a bowl of spicy rice" lmfao


I'm just a trained chef, what do I know


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anabolik said:


> I hear this from a mate all the time...the sort of guy that reads something in the paper and takes it as gospel lol
> 
> I've been reheating rice left in the fridge and left out at room temp for hours on end for years and never once even had an upset stomach from it...if this was such a problem then how come there wasn't people getting ill and dying all the time before this amazing discovery was found?
> 
> Yea I remember the headlines..."Another man dies of mysterious causes. Found with his face in a bowl of spicy rice" lmfao


Tekkers is right...In Rice and chicken

Bacteria will grow very quickly if left unattended...dangerous if you got a weak immune system....kids..old people

You strong mate...won't kill you


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm just a trained chef, what do I know


I must have a special immunity then or I am just incredibly fortunate to still be alive after being so careless with my rice.

Can I ask, have you personally experienced people getting ill from improperly reheated/cooled rice or is it something you've always been taught? Because I know many people that have eaten rice for many years and not one person has gotten sick from it...so where exactly is this danger you speak of?


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Most people will opt for wholegrain/brown rice, complex carbs etc etc etc...


And white is not a source of complex carbs? Since when?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sionnach said:


> find it harder to put on weight with brown rice, i need more dense carbohydrates.


The difference in energy density is tiny: 119 kcal per 100g cooked weight vs 117 kcal per 100 g for Sainsbury's white and brown basmati respectively.

I would find it easier to eat large volumes of white rice though, and this would be digested more easily. I'm really not sure, but it might also be that it takes more energy to digest brown rice, but this is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I must have a special immunity then or I am just incredibly fortunate to still be alive after being so careless with my rice.
> 
> Can I ask, have you personally experienced people getting ill from improperly reheated/cooled rice or is it something you've always been taught? Because I know many people that have eaten rice for many years and not one person has gotten sick from it...so where exactly is this danger you speak of?


Your just lucky. Millions of people eat sushi mate but doesn't mean raw fish dont kill you iether. It's better to be careful than careless.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

At the minute I'm using some cheap 2 for a quid pilau rice from BnM ????.

I usually go for tildas rice or uncle Bens but this has more calories in and tastes pretty good, bit more fat in them but not that much tbh mainly more carbs.

Fits in well with my macros.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

gradziol said:


> And white is not a source of complex carbs? Since when?


im sorry, im not sure where i said it wasnt.... shall we be pedantic and say white rice has less fibre and nutrients.. blah blah blah... no because nobody gives a ****.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

The healthy aspect is not far different. It's hardly brown rice vs sticky toffee pudding. Just eat what you like.


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

On the food poisoning thing.

Rice is one of the highest risk foods there is. Think to yourself where it grows. In puddles in hot climates. The best bacteria breeding ground the earth has. Rice can contain spores of Bacillus cereus. It takes temperatures over 180 oC to kill this so steaming or boiling in water will not do it.

Don't worry to much about it but when ever you hear someone say they've got a bad belly from a Chinese or Indian then 9 times out of 10 its usually the rice.


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

Brown rice has a natural nutty flavour and I prefer it to white rice which has no flavour and slightly less nutrients. Either one is fine, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

eat which one you look the taste of and fills you up.

unless your diet is low on fibre. then get brown to make poops easier.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

neither...... basmati


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

NSGym said:


> neither...... basmati


You can get white and brown basmati, I have both in my cupboard at home.


----------

